

Average .NET developer salary in U.S.: $92,000 - msredmond
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2012/01/01/developer-salary-survey.aspx

======
xtrimsky_
This seems low for me for .NET. But then I live in the bay area, where
everything is way too expensive.

------
zaccus
median!

------
jsight
I wonder how this compares to the average salary for Ruby or node.js devs?

